# Faux sure problem with nail pops ---



## Painter One (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey, I heard from a lady today who does faux finishes for new construction. The builder and the new homeowner at at odds because the builder says he wants the faux artist to wait, get this, 6 months! before the simple color wash is done because he says that nail pops might screw up the job. To me this is kind of silly like saying they can't put down the tile floor because the ground might settle under the foundation and crack the tiles. What do you think? Is there someway to prevent nail pops, are they more likely really to occur if the house is built in the winter and the builder is right, or is this a no issue? I thought everybody was using screws these days anyway.....

Thanking you in advance--this is truly a serious question for the artist who needs the money and feels pushed around a bit on this.::blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Builder is right, but......

Most screw pops occur when the heat is 1st turned on, and stuff was wet.

search function is screwed up on here right now, but there are really good explanations on here, with the reasons why the screws or nails will pop. And I'm not doing all that typing so......

But most builders around here wait one full year before they do any warranty work, if that gives you any Idea, so 6 months , he is not that far off base


----------



## nEighter (Jan 29, 2009)

I have never worked for a builder, so this is new to me. Makes perfect sense though.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Well im a builder.rocker.finisher.and give it time to settle .shrink.expand.now adays lumber is soo wet when its instilled its needs ample time to dry.its easyer to fix pops on primer.rather than on a faux finished wall.just give it time


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When It comes to wood frame homes ..dry it in..let it set for 1 year.Then it's ready for rock! 
Walk into a newly wood framed home ,drive a nail or a screw into a stud..goes pretty easy ..right? in fact.. smooth as butter...go back to that same home a year later ,and try to drive a nail or screw into that same stud:blink:..not so easy ! The lumber Is NOW dry ,and ready for sheetrock..


----------



## Painter One (Dec 26, 2011)

I hear it is in the Rockies, yeah, it does seem very wise to let the framing dry out, but dang, I have been in houses that were completed in a month, and, as a painter I just take for granted there will be some nail pops, most of the time the homeowners have no clue what it is anyway and after a month of being in the house, their attention is on something else, but I dunno why it is such a big deal.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Painter One said:


> I hear it is in the Rockies, yeah, it does seem very wise to let the framing dry out, but dang, I have been in houses that were completed in a month, and, as a painter I just take for granted there will be some nail pops, most of the time the homeowners have no clue what it is anyway and after a month of being in the house, their attention is on something else, but I dunno why it is such a big deal.


 TRUST ME! it can be a very big deal..Most guys here won't fess up to having screw/nail pops up the yeng yang ..The h/o that has built 1,2 or more homes know what to expect...The young couple building there first dream home will freak out when they see that first screw pop..then they will look for more,,and find them! lots of em...then It's sticky note time...When the wood starts to dry /twist/warp/shrink...[I know about the one year g/c warranty] ,,but h/o's should be told there home is being built from a tree..


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

ooooh those sticky notes... first they start with the nail pops, then the odd scratch, finally you'd think they painted the house yellow because every paint run or line is stickied, even though they painted the place. But yes, a year end inspection to handle any deficencies is pretty common, and much easier on flat wall then over a texture. It's worth the wait.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You know, I understand that nails/screws will pop....but I have never heard of someone putting off the painting for six months while they wait for it to happen. 


who the f*** wants a painter coming in and messing up your life after you've recently moved in?

How about..........hiring people who are competent to do the touch-up work down the line.....if and when it happens.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The best way to do away with screw and nail pops is to prevent them from happening. Steel battens and glue are your best friends for this.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

smisner50s said:


> Well im a builder.rocker.finisher.and give it time to settle .shrink.expand.now adays lumber is soo wet when its instilled its needs ample time to dry.its easyer to fix pops on primer.rather than on a faux finished wall.just give it time


YOU ARE SO CORRECT !!!!:thumbup:

I have only had 1 home owner wait for a year or so to paint his house after i was done with all the drywall finishing and he said "going to wait for all the screw pops to show up then i'll paint the house after I (the h/o) fix them" lumber is junk now adays !!!:furious: and people always try to blame the hangers on screw pops when they have no control over it.

thats my .02:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> The best way to do away with screw and nail pops is to prevent them from happening. Steel battens and glue are your best friends for this.:thumbsup:


I am a huge fan of that system :yes:


----------



## Painter One (Dec 26, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I am a huge fan of that system :yes:


I didn't realize it was such a sore subject. I've seen a lot of that metal framing going on lately.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Painter One said:


> I didn't realize it was such a sore subject. I've seen a lot of that metal framing going on lately.


 Metal won't dry out-n-shrink...no screw pops..


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

moore said:


> Metal won't dry out-n-shrink...no screw pops..


Drywall over soundboard-screwpops
Door guys banging their shtuff on-screw pops

The only 2 reasons I come across regularly with steel


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Painter One said:


> I didn't realize it was such a sore subject. I've seen a lot of that metal framing going on lately.


Not a sore subject, I've fixed ridiculous amounts of screw pops over the years on new homes but not where metal ceiling battens have been used :thumbsup:


----------

